# Looking for Blackberry bushes



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

In NLP that I can pick to make some jam. Or even some picked. I DON'T CARE. Where we were picking raspberries this morning, they had about a block size long row of blackberry bushes but we only found 1/2 qt of berries on it. They guy said they bloomed perfectly last year but not so much this year. But they made just enough jam, 1 pint, to get my taste buds watering for more... 

Anyone know of anywhere I can find some?

Thanks


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

there must be some about near your home somewhere. I hope that you received some of this rain. Good luck.


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

My patches on high ground sunny areas are a bust this year for me.
The lower ground that are east and north facing are putting out more than
I will pick right now.
We've had good rain over the last week that is helping out
greatly with them.
Just like morels, you need to go huntemdown.

Mike


----------



## spoikey (Jan 18, 2005)

The wild Blackberry bushes in northeast Michigan are loaded this year. You should be able to locate some if you follow some two tracks. I noticed yesterday that they are just beginning to ripen. Should be great in another month, give or take a week or two.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Sounds like "bigcountrysg" has a bunch of 'em around for the taking. Not sure where Willis, MI is???? But I think that he may be south of Wassineke.
Oops, just looked....looks like he is WAY south.....


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Yeah, Thanks Itchn


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

I checked some wild black berry bushes I pick every year in mid MI and the berries are literally weeks away from being ripe. I will check them again in 2 weeks but I would be really surprised if they were ripe even then.


----------



## 252Life (Sep 17, 2004)

dismal dismal dismal!!!!:sad: Checked at a number of our spots in the nwlp and in many places the berries have dried up on the plant. Like MM said, look for low lieing places to get any decent ones this year


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

There are 2 types of plants. Ones that love sun, ones that love shade. The sun variety rarely produces anything in number and ripen early. The shade loving produce bountiful berries and ripen later (september). 

The plants I saw in Howell were at exactly the same stage as the ones in Mio and will produce a large quantity but they are green and hard as of 8/2/07. I expect them to be ready to be picked in 2-3 weeks. 

On some of the bushes where the deer broke the stalks they did ripen but upon closer inspection the stalks were cracked and the plants went into the ripen stage early.


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

I made my last pickin of Blackberries on the weekend in southern michigan.
It was a good season in my area, and still hve about 20 lbs in the freezer
to take care of when the weather cools down a bit.
Raspberry season was real good too in my area.
We finally had some good rain and I'm ready for some fall shrooms now.


----------



## doublell (Feb 8, 2007)

Banditto said:


> I checked some wild black berry bushes I pick every year in mid MI and the berries are literally weeks away from being ripe. I will check them again in 2 weeks but I would be really surprised if they were ripe even then.


As my Dad used to say "thats why blackberrys are green when their red":lol:


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Got about 1 1/2 quarts in about an hour or two of picking/walking yesterday in Oceana County. And there were still plenty of red ones ripening. But alot of the bushes were really stressed and the berries were not real big. Some of the berries were 3/4" long, though.


----------



## Don J (Dec 7, 2005)

Very few ripe Blackberries in Frederic area. Most have dried up due to lack of rain.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Was in Muskegon County this weekend camping. Decided to check for berries on state land and found several acres right away and was surprised to find 80% peak 20% still white berries. Picked for hours one day and brought home 2 gallon freezer bags full even after my kids were done with snitching. Some of the berries were the largest I have seen in my life longer than an inch and 3/4" wide.

For those that are reading people saying they are all but done... don't get discouraged get out and look for yourself. The patch I pick on state land in Rose City is only now getting berries to pick.


----------



## shadow (Feb 14, 2005)

i know someone in the ludington manistee area with an acre of black berries. ill have to call them and see how the season went


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

in Oceana County and found lots of them in Marquette County last week. Picked and ate a bunch of blueberries while goose hunting the past couple of days, but these are domestic bushes gone wild.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

We picked our last berries last weekend. Still had enough to make 2 pies off my little patch. The smaller berries were starting to taste bitter so I only picked the plump juicy ones.


----------

